# Anyone From Yalikavak ?



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Just wondered if any members on here are from Yalikavak near Bodrum ?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I know the area a little and have a friend with an apartment there. My place is in Akbuk.


----------

